# USB 2.0 9 Pin auf 4 Pin



## fl0rian51754 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich suche ein USB 2.0 9 Pin (Mainboard Kabel) auf ein 4 Pin Kabel (PWM, die ganz normalen Lüfterkabel).
Beide Kabel sollten keine Pins nach außen haben, sondern Büchsen zum rein stecken. 

Benötigt wird das ganze, damit ich mir keinen 70€ teuren RGB Controller kaufen muss, bei dem das Kabel bei liegt.
Ich benötige nur das Kabel, da mein Mainboard kein RGB Header hat und ich nur so über eine Software dann meine LED´s und Fan´s steuern kann.

Mfg

PS: Ggf. würde ich auch einen gebrauchten Sharkoon Pacelight RGB Controller oder einen Cooler Master RGB Fan Controller kaufen.


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

Also der USB Pfosten Block (9Pin) besteht eigentlich aus zwei USB internen Anschlüssen.

Der erste ist Spannung (VCC), der zweite Datenbus +, der dritte Datenbus - ,der vierte der Minus vom VCC und der letzte ist Ground also Erde / Schirmung
Die zweite reihe ist genau gleich, bis dass der letzte Pin fehlt.

Und dkannst Du mal bitte den RGB Controller nennen. Denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass Du ein USB Header Intern brauchst und auf der anderen Seite einen 4Pin Anschluss ^^


----------



## fl0rian51754 (9. Dezember 2018)

Sharkoon RGB-LED-Controller Set Pacelight RGB Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Cooler Master MasterAccessory RGB Fan Controller: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2018)

Wenn dein Board keine rgb Unterstützung bietet wird das so oder so nichts mit der Steuerung, ich weis es zwar nicht 100%ig aber ich weis das es zb Probleme zw rgb und polychrome rgb gibt was die Kompatibilität angeht.


----------

